# Reboot Cycle



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

Please help

My tivo is stuck in a reboot loop. Sequence as follows:

1. 'Welcome. Powering Up' screen, solid green light shows.
2. Loads the cachecard drivers, solid green light showing
3. Get the 'Almost there, a few more seconds please' screen
4. Shows a black screen for approx 10 seconds, again with solid green light
5. Repeat from 1

There is no ping response at all throughout the cycle.

I have a spare power supply, but could not quite figure out how to install it.

I have removed the lid and reseated all connections - this made no difference.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

mmm - just reseated the cachecard, and its gone into GSOD mode - will report back if this fixes nything

edit - nope, the GSOD hasnt fixed it, its now gone back to the same black screen cycle.

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Doesn't sound like the PSU to me as your Tivo boots. My guess is the drive is corrupt or failing. I would pull it and run powermax or a similar utility and/or mount it and read the logs.

If you want to replace the PSU there are instructions at http://www.tivoheaven.co.uk/ click on the PSU on the front page and scroll down.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am using 2 x 200GB seagate drives.

Should I run seatools on just the master drive, master and slave concurrently, or one at a time?


----------



## Cainam (May 25, 2004)

Is this a new installation of hard drives, or has the problem just started? If you have a look at this post: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=7244118#post7244118

then it says that you cannot have 2 seagate drives in a Tivo because of a firmware problem...


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

Cainam said:


> then it says that you cannot have 2 seagate drives in a Tivo because of a firmware problem...


no not a new installation, it has worked from Dec 2004 until present


----------



## mutant_matt2 (Dec 16, 2008)

Personally, I would run GRC's Spinrite on the drives (with them both connected to a PC)

HTH!

Matt


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

mutant_matt2 said:


> Personally, I would run GRC's Spinrite on the drives (with them both connected to a PC)
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Matt


OK I have run seatools on each drive in turn.

Master - No bads sectors
Slave - 10 bad sectors, all repaired by seatools.

Drives returned to Tivo, but still the same reboot symptoms 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

jarob10 said:


> OK I have run seatools on each drive in turn.
> 
> Master - No bads sectors
> Slave - 10 bad sectors, all repaired by seatools.
> ...


Yes the sectors might have been repaired but the data they contained has been lost. Thus TiVo may not boot as data has been lost.

SeaTools running on a "damaged" NTFS disk will tell you which files these sectors were in so you may recover the corrupt files from your backup.

You will need to reimage the drives.

However if we ever meet any re-allocated sectors on any of our PC's at work, we replace the drives immediately as normally sectors being re-allocated is warning of impending drive failure.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

Ian_m said:


> Yes the sectors might have been repaired but the data they contained has been lost. Thus TiVo may not boot as data has been lost.
> 
> SeaTools running on a "damaged" NTFS disk will tell you which files these sectors were in so you may recover the corrupt files from your backup.
> 
> ...


OK I have ordered a new drive, and will replace in due course.

The tivo now works, but reboots every 5 hours or so. I guess that should be long enough to copy across the var/hack directory onto the new drive, along with a backup of season passes via tivoweb.


----------



## 6022tivo (Oct 29, 2002)

jarob10 said:


> OK I have ordered a new drive, and will replace in due course.
> 
> The tivo now works, but reboots every 5 hours or so. I guess that should be long enough to copy across the var/hack directory onto the new drive, along with a backup of season passes via tivoweb.


After replacing the HDD, are you connecting the input source to the tivo.

If tivo can not detect a input source (Scart freeview box or something) it will reboot every few hours.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

6022tivo said:


> After replacing the HDD, are you connecting the input source to the tivo.
> 
> If tivo can not detect a input source (Scart freeview box or something) it will reboot every few hours.


yes, there is an input source connected. I guess the reboot is due to a corrupted OS or some such.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

The tivo now works said:


> Update - changed the hard drive for a WD 1TB GP, applied a fresh image and the rebooting problem remains, every 2-5 hours or so.
> 
> Have now changed the power supply, will report back with results in due course.


----------



## jarob10 (Sep 6, 2004)

jarob10 said:


> Update - changed the hard drive for a WD 1TB GP, applied a fresh image and the rebooting problem remains, every 2-5 hours or so.
> 
> Have now changed the power supply, will report back with results in due course.


Tivo still rebooting with the new hard drive 

Changed the power supply, and all now seems to be OK - 11d uptime and counting 

Thanks all for the help


----------

